# gaff?



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Built a gaff the other day out of a broken rod and some paracord. Now I wanna build a real one. What blanks are on the market? Don't really know much honestly. Any info well help. Thanks


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This might help.

http://www.mudhole.com/Gaff-Building

Or you can use a section of broomstick and a big hook.


----------

